# IBS-C and antidepressants



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

I am IBS-C and I was wondering if anyone else who is IBS-C takes anti-depressants. I have mostly read about them for IBS-D. My IBS-C is pretty manageable usually b/c I am on Miralax and Zelnorm. However, when I am stressed, my IBS tends to flare up, even with my meds. This causes a chain reaction of anxiety b/c my tummy is upset. This anxiety makes my IBS worse. Normally, i am a very happy, optimistic person, and even when I'm stressed I am pretty happy except for the anxiety. I don't have a problem with depression, that's for sure. But does anyone know if I could take antidepressants only once in awhile when I have these stressful times? Does anyone else have a similar situation? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks- Julie


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I am on zoloft and have IBS-C.I used to be on paxil,but that caused more constipation.Antidepressants must be taken daily since they need to build up in your system.Skipping days can cause withdrawls and more anxiety.To take them once in a while would have no benefit according to my doctor.I think there are a lot of us on antidepressants since IBS in itself can cause anxiety.Hope this helps a little


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Jules1199,I was also IBS C and have been taking Serzone for about 8 years. I'm coming off of it now and down to half dose. I've been MORE than regular since I've cut the dosage. So far the side effects are non-existent (except for overactive bowel)


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

i'm on anti depressants to treat anxiety, not so much depression. if they don't work for you, there are always other things.


----------

